# Breeding Auratus



## daveyboy (Jan 12, 2009)

I was just wondering if anyone had any experience with breeding D. Auratus (Turquoise and bronze) and had any suggestions of how to get them to breed? 

I have a huge healthy female and a small but healthy male. The temperature gets to about 78F during the day and the humidity is always over 85%. They both eat like crazy and seem healthy, so I was maybe thinking of adding something into the tank for them to breed in or on. Any tips or suggestions would be grealty appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

do you have a hut in the tank with a petri dish? how often do you mist?


----------



## daveyboy (Jan 12, 2009)

I mist everyday and no I don't have a hut and a petri dish. Is that the most successful method?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

yeah i woudl place a hut in there with a dish and ia m sure in a week or two they will get going.


----------



## daveyboy (Jan 12, 2009)

Where would be the best place to get a petri dish? Anything else I could use?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

you can also use a lid of a delis cup


----------



## daveyboy (Jan 12, 2009)

At what age do most Auratus reach sexual maturity?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

they usually mature at around 10-12 months, but i have gotten eggs from some that were 6 months, but those are the exception.


----------



## daveyboy (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks for answering my questions, its greatly appreciated. Any other tips?


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Do you hear calling from the male?


----------



## daveyboy (Jan 12, 2009)

No I don't hear calling from the male. Could it be because I don't have any breeding areas in my tank yet? Is the males call loud?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

they are fairly loud so you would hear it.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

I have two calling male highland bronze Auratus in a viv in my living room right now.

Their call is not loud at all and sounds like a squeeky door. If the viv was not right next to my couch, there is no way I would be able to hear it.

If you haven't heard your suspected male call.....then the jury may still be out on it's sex....


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

interesting, all of my auratus are actually very audible, not as loud as luecs, but definitely can be heard.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Julio,

Yeah...hard to qualify the call, I guess.

Not as soft as a vent buzz.....but nowhere near the volume level of a Leuc.

It would be hard to hear with a lot of background noise, TV on loud ect but if the room was entirely quiet....yeah, you could hear it no problem.


----------



## asilsdorf (Sep 7, 2005)

I wouldn't say an Auratus call is loud but it is definitely audible outside of the viv.

My Green & bronze Auratus viv is beside my desk and while I am working I will often hear a light buzz and then realize it is the male calling. 

I would describe the call as a buzz with a slight whistle tone or trill to it.


Julio, I've always thought Auratus took over a year to mature. I've had a breeder tell me 13 to 18 months.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

personally i have never had an Auratus take that long to mature in my experience of working with them, but some do take longer than others.


----------



## daveyboy (Jan 12, 2009)

Philsuma said:


> I have two calling male highland bronze Auratus in a viv in my living room right now.
> 
> Their call is not loud at all and sounds like a squeeky door. If the viv was not right next to my couch, there is no way I would be able to hear it.
> 
> If you haven't heard your suspected male call.....then the jury may still be out on it's sex....


They're the same age but one is a lot bigger than the other. Is their another way to tell the sex? I bought them from Understory Enterprises and the guy there said that he was 98% sure that I got a pair. At 10 months of age they should be pretty easy to sex, no?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

if you got them from Mark then i woudl trust his judgement for sure. Can you post some pics?


----------



## daveyboy (Jan 12, 2009)

Julio said:


> if you got them from Mark then i woudl trust his judgement for sure. Can you post some pics?



I'll do that when I get home tonight


----------



## basshummper (Jan 13, 2008)

daveyboy said:


> I'll do that when I get home tonight


well theres a lie 

iv'e got 4 pairs of 20mo old BB auratus and nothing. i feal your pain. iv'e never herd calling, found eggs, or witnessed breeding behavior. to be fair they all look femalish to me. i think i might of hit the one in fifty chances of getting all one sex. if i remmember right i think the breeder told me the parents were a whooping 2yrs old before they started breeding.


----------



## jnaquin3 (Nov 15, 2005)

I have a pair of costa rican green and black that took 2 1/2 years to breed the first time. Now i get a clutch of 7-10 eggs every 4-5 days if I leave a petri dish in the tank. They just won't stop now. I have never heard the male call and I can hear all of my other frogs call. So I wouldn't get upset just yet. They might suprise you.


----------



## basshummper (Jan 13, 2008)

good to hear theres still hope!


----------



## TimStout (Feb 16, 2004)

Cut back on misting for a while then resume again. 
Also try misting an hour before lights out. I often hear my pairs calling at lights out.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

I feel your pain as well. I got a 2.1 green and bronze auratus from bill heath that are now at least 18-20 mos old and nothing. The smaller male had to be removed because he was stressed by the others two. Anyways the two of them constantly go in the coc hut together but nothing. I hope that it means soemthing that they go in there togther.

Anyhow good luck with yours


----------



## Rick H. (Feb 22, 2007)

My Costa Rican green and blacks took 14 months to get going. I remember being quite frustrated when they were a year old and I saw no signs of courtship. Now they are breeding like crazy. Give them time (I used to hate it when people told me that) and I bet you will be pleasantly surprised (assuming you have a male and female).

As for their call, I can hear them all over the downstairs of our house when it is quiet. The call is still noticeable even when the TV or stereo is on if I am near the tank.

Good luck!

Rick


----------

